# UKC APBT bloodline help



## Shoes (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know anything about bloodlines but I would like to mooch some knowledge off of some of you who do. My girl's sire is Bautista's Sniper and dam is 'PR' Diamond Ramos. UKC APBTs. Any help?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry I never heard of them. Did the breeder give you the papers?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Bautista's Sniper is out of Aranada's Blue Raven x Aranada's Blue Shady (Razors Edge cross)

There is a dog named Ramos' Diamond (but I dont think thats it..)

Looks like a AmStaff/Bully cross to me...


----------



## Shoes (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Heavy. Why do you think it's not Ramos' Diamond? Patch, I don't have the pedigree papers because she is not registered. The breeder gave me the "Application for Permanent Registration" which has the names of the sire and dam. I haven't registered her yet because she is spayed and I didn't see a need to register a dog that I'm not going to breed.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

at least youre a step ahead of all the BYB's that try to paper what they dont have 

and Ramos' Diamond's real name is AKC CH' Edelhaus Obvious Choice, a Champion dog, and I dont see that breeding happening (there would be no point) but hey, I might be wrong..

Does the dam have a reg number by her name??


----------



## Shoes (Jan 31, 2012)

ya, registration number is A179,492


----------

